# Wild Turkey Smoke



## kerbos5 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey everybody, I started turkey hunting last year, and finally got my first turkey, actually 2 with one shot, pure luck. Now I want to smoke one of them (15 lbs), but have never smoked a wild turkey, wanted to see if anybody had any tips for me. So far I have cleaned the birds and put them in a salt water solution for 24 hours after being cleaned, and they are currently in a deep freeze. Now I have some exp. with poultry I do an awesome beer can chicken smoke, but thats about it for birds. Thanks for the help all.


----------



## rivet (Apr 30, 2009)

Way to go! Two birds with one shot....how often does that happen?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Good that you brined, first of all. Pretty lean birds in the wild. 

You might want to drape bacon over it during the smoke to keep it moist and prevent it from browning too fast. 

I smoked a 15.5 pound bird this past weekend over cherry wood. Turned out excellent! Here's the thread for details and pics:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76161

You should have no trouble smoking a wild turkey, and more than likely have a great experience and meal afterwards. 

Don't stuff that baby with anything other than a quartered apples, or orange or about a cup or so of frozen cranberries. I did that and they came out real nice, basting in the juices as they cooked. I smoked at 300F. You don't want to go below 275F. Anywhere from 275 - 325 F is where you want to be.

Good luck to you and may the TBS follow you wherever you go!

Keep us posted......


----------



## mulepackin (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on your birds. I love turkey hunting, but not looking too good for me to get out this year. Rivets advice is real good. I especially agree with the bacon, particularly if you skinned your birds. They do dry out quickly. I smoked one using the brine and method I use for store bought, and it was pretty dry. The best skinned one I've prepared was by deep frying, but thats another topic.


----------



## kerbos5 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I did skin it, plucking is for the birds...no pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...the breast drying out is my main concern and I don't know why I didn't think of bacon....duuuh bacon makes everything taste better.


----------



## pineywoods (May 1, 2009)

Wild birds tend to be much leaner than raised ones personally I would drape bacon on every part i could. Maybe even inject some garlic and butter into the breast and thighs


----------



## plj (May 2, 2009)

kerbos5, I used to skin them too, till we started raising chickens & wanted some roasters.  I found out that if you dip in it almost-boiling water the feathers pull out real easy, just like the old-timers say. 
I got a turkey this morning, its in the brine now, will be smoking it for lunch tomorrow.  Only took 4-5 minutes to pluck.


----------

